# Best Theological Library?



## thistle93 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi! What are some of the greatest theological libraries in the world and/or United States? 
More interested in the USA ones since those would be accessible to me but just curious about those abroad. Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Phil D. (Jun 29, 2014)

From a broad historical perspective, the Vatican Library

From a more Protestant-centric perspective, Princeton Theological Seminary Library


----------



## Jake (Jun 29, 2014)

I think it depends on what you are interested in. For example, I hear that Calvin Seminary in Grand Rapids has one of the best collections for those interested in works by and about John Calvin their library.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah, when you put Princeton Theological Seminary together with Princeton University across the street, it's a powerhouse.


----------



## Curt (Jun 29, 2014)

The theological library at Charles University in Prague is dynamite - in several languages.


----------



## Jash Comstock (Jun 30, 2014)

Midwestern Baptist Theological Seminary has Spurgeon's personal library, though I believe the books are currently undergoing restoration. I saw them once as a boy (my dad loved Spurgeon) it was fantastic.


----------

